# BMW vs Mercedes ED



## racefaith (Mar 17, 2005)

Fellow ED'er here and BMWCCA member so go easy. I am trying to gather info on MB's ED program and find all their enthusiast sites of little help. Search's and posts on MBWorld turn up little so I am turning to B-fest for the answers (as always)

Questions:

- has anyone heard of successful negotiations past the 7% discount offered by MB on their euro delivered cars?

- as with BMW, does MB use the current published, domestic money rates for calculation of lease payments?

- does MB use the negotiated, purchased price as basis for lease?

- like BMW, does MB use the US based MSRP for residual calculation? (golden ED secret)

(fyi - Audi not offering leasing on ED yet, just purchases)

thanks to all.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I can only address the first question, which is that I have heard from several individuals that MB dealers would not discount further. YMMV.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

As far as I know, BMW is the only one that has special Ed pricing, free maintenance, and leasing incentives on ED.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I've heard of discounts beyond the 7%. Its typical that they give you one of the free vacation pacakges that are offered.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chuck92103 said:


> As far as I know, BMW is the only one that has special Ed pricing, free maintenance, and leasing incentives on ED.


Well, BMW is the only one with free maintenance period so that statement has to be true!

All car makers offering European Delivery offer special pricing. Several offer incentives in various forms including special cash discounts and $2000 stipends towards travel expenses.

I have a complete chart in the November issue of _Business Traveler_ that covers this in painstaking detail.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Jspira said:


> All car makers offering European Delivery offer special pricing.


Yes - and Porsche even charges you extra for the privilege :thumbdwn:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

caveatesq said:


> Yes - and Porsche even charges you extra for the privilege :thumbdwn:


 Ja, Porsche is exceptionally special in this regard.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Jspira said:


> exceptionally special...


You could call it that.:rofl:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I knew the guy that pick up two oh his Volvo in Europe. 
If I remember correct 
- 2 free tickets , 
- 1 night hotel accommodation and 
- free diner during factory tour
I remember hi told me about discount - but I don't remember how much.
Check Edmunds.com - hi lives there. :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

To make this easier, here is info from the chart from my Business Traveler magazine Euro. Delivery article.

Perks:
Volvo -  One night's lodging including breakfast; 2 roundtrip tickets to Sweden; lunch; tours (at additional cost) include Great Golf in Scotland, Castles and Manor Houses, Three Kingdoms. Volvo frequently offers buyers pricing specials, e.g. premium package (i.e. moonroof, leather seats, etc.) discounted to $595 (MSRP is from $1345-$3195), as well as travel specials, such as a 3 nights in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Barcelona</st1:City></st1lace> winter special for $199

Saab - 
$2,000 stipend for travel; loyalty bonus of $500 for current Saab owners.

Porsche - 
 One night's lodging; taxi to hotel; VIP luncheon following factory tour.
In September, Porsche introduced special discounts (35% for first and business class, 30% for main cabin) on Lufthansa.
Grand tours (no additional charge), in late spring and autumn, include welcome dinner, Porsche museum visit, VIP factory tour, lunch at the factory Kasino, visit to Porsche Weissach test track visit, farewell dinner.

Mercedes-Benz
One night's lodging including breakfast; breakfast or lunch at the delivery center; two taxi vouchers for <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Stuttgart</st1:City></st1lace>; factory tour; Lufthansa two-for-one airfare; Mercedes-Benz Travel Department will assist with air travel arrangements upon request; Black Forest-Alps Rally Package self-guided rally tour $1300.

Hidden costs

BMW - none
Mercedes-Benz - none
Porsche - Program costs start at $2,500. Inland transportation fee to dealer applies for stateside delivery.
Saab - Insurance not included (available at extra cost starting at $296).
Volvo - $400-$600 insurance deductible.

Drop-off costs
BMW - none
Mercedes - none
Porsche - Factory drop-off at no charge. 18 cities throughout <st1lace w:st="on">Europe</st1lace> at an additional charge
Saab - No charge for <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Bremerhaven</st1:City></st1lace> and Gothenburg. 35 cities in <st1lace w:st="on">Europe</st1lace> at fees ranging from € 80 to € 1,165).
Volvo - 16 locations in <st1lace w:st="on">Europe</st1lace> at a cost of € 200-600 (no free drop-off available).


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow:yikes: 
Based on J's info, one can clearly see that BMW is head and shoulders above the competition :thumbup:


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

jcatral14 said:


> Wow:yikes:
> Based on J's info, one can clearly see that BMW is head and shoulders above the competition :thumbup:


In all fairness, if you are comparing ED retail pricing, MB is actually a "better" deal. Taxi+one night hotel w/breakfast are things that BMW doesn't give us. They are equal on things like dropoff fees, 2for1 airfare etc. Head and shoulders? No, but then I really don't care too much for MB, so I'd stick with BMW. (Now, when you add in the fact that you can get an ED BMW for less than ED retail, it makes the choice even easier.)


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

NateXTR said:


> In all fairness, if you are comparing ED retail pricing, MB is actually a "better" deal. Taxi+one night hotel w/breakfast are things that BMW doesn't give us. They are equal on things like dropoff fees, 2for1 airfare etc. Head and shoulders? No, but then I really don't care too much for MB, so I'd stick with BMW. (Now, when you add in the fact that you can get an ED BMW for less than ED retail, it makes the choice even easier.)


Well I heard that MB's pricing ain't all that but yes, you're right, throw in the freebies then I'd say it's a wash. Compared to the others though...
Yes, I'm biased.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

NateXTR said:


> In all fairness, if you are comparing ED retail pricing, MB is actually a "better" deal. Taxi+one night hotel w/breakfast are things that BMW doesn't give us. They are equal on things like dropoff fees, 2for1 airfare etc. Head and shoulders? No, but then I really don't care too much for MB, so I'd stick with BMW. (Now, when you add in the fact that you can get an ED BMW for less than ED retail, it makes the choice even easier.)


Ja, if you look at those numbers, quite right. But those are not the only numbers.

Let's look at program numbers for 2005:

BMW - 2363
Mercedes - 1244
Porsche - 200
Saab - 206 
Volvo - 2472

P.S. BMW used to offer taxi vouchers. I got one for my first.


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

D_rop-off costs
BMW - none
Mercedes - none
Porsche - Factory drop-off at no charge. 18 cities throughout lace w:st="on">Europelace> at an additional charge
Saab - No charge for lace w:st="on">Bremerhavenlace> and Gothenburg. 35 cities in lace w:st="on">Europelace> at fees ranging from € 80 to € 1,165).
Volvo - 16 locations in lace w:st="on">Europelace> at a cost of € 200-600 (no free drop-off available)._

----------------------------
I believe Volvo offers free dropoff at their Goteborg factory location.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

One great feature of the BMW program is it's location! Munich is waaaay more interesting than Stuttgart.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> One great feature of the BMW program is it's location! Munich is waaaay more interesting than Stuttgart.


True-dat!:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Eurocar said:


> ----------------------------
> I believe Volvo offers free dropoff at their Goteborg factory location.


Johan, Volvo´s program director, fact checked my info.


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Johan, Volvo´s program director, fact checked my info.


He may want to review their OSD site. Looks like Bremerhaven's free too.
http://www.volvocars.us/salesandservices/overseasdelivery/BringingYourCarHome/


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

No one said program managers (or Web sites) are perfect.

There's always bound to be something - danke for pointing this out.


----------

